# Muni Visitor Passports San Francisco



## RRrich (Oct 16, 2012)

Wifey and I will be visiting SF for 3 days in Jan 2013 via Amtrak so we think that 3 day passes would be useful, but I can't find an online vendor. Can anyone help?


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 16, 2012)

RRrich said:


> Wifey and I will be visiting SF for 3 days in Jan 2013 via Amtrak so we think that 3 day passes would be useful, but I can't find an online vendor. Can anyone help?


San Francisco Muni visitor's passports are not available online. They can be purchased at select Muni kiosks and at some retail stores.

The list of retail stores and Muni locations that sell visitor passports is HERE.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 16, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > Wifey and I will be visiting SF for 3 days in Jan 2013 via Amtrak so we think that 3 day passes would be useful, but I can't find an online vendor. Can anyone help?
> ...


One note, the Powell & Market, Bay & Taylor, Beach & Hyde transit kiosks are right by cable car turnarounds, sell cable car tickets, and can be complete zoos. In Powell & Market area, try the SF Travel Association outlet on Lower Hallidie Plaza (kind of connected to the BART station). It can have no one there when the one by the cable car turnaround is completely swamped.

BTW, with cable car fares now at $6, no transfers accepted, the visitor passes can be a real deal, as they give access to all Muni vehicles, including the cable cars.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 19, 2012)

Are there visitors passes still the chunky two page book? I had bought a couple of them online 5 years ago. Boston used to have something similar until their smartfares came online.


----------

